

LiveShare PS: Collaborating in real time from inside Photoshop - andyorsow
http://blog.invisionapp.com/liveshare-ps-real-time-design-meetings-inside-photoshop/

======
andyorsow
We (along with a few select beta users -- thanks guys!) have been using this
to run our internal design meetings for a few months now.

It's TOTALLY transformed the way we work through design problems as a team.

Basically, it lets you: * Turn your Photoshop canvas into a real-time web
meeting with any number of participants. Point, sketch, voip, chat -- it's all
included! * Take a quick "snap" of your canvas and get a sharable link that
others can leave comments on. * Beam your Photoshop canvas directly to your
mobile device for real-time, in-hand review. ... and a few more surprises on
the way!

------
michaelbuddy
Mac only, Photoshop CC only. Nope.

